
Calling Out My Rapist - jumelles
http://www.nathalielawhead.com/candybox/calling-out
======
Hnrobert42
Wow. If true, that is a terrible experience. If partially true, she’s open to
a libel suit. Implying that Jeremy abuses women and possibly children based on
his allegations of abuse he or others experienced. Claiming that Jeremy
colluded with the CEO to fabricate cause for termination.

But talk about burying the lede. “He raped me.” Somewhere lost in the middle
of a long rambling story. I won’t discount a very serious accusation simply
because its presentation is so poor, but working in design, she should know
that coherent, concise presentation matters.

Regardless of what a jury their peers decides, the whole thing sounds
miserable, and I hope she finds some peace.

